# Just need to win a small lottery...



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

My mum and I keep finding these perfect places for us that are in an area we would like to live but we just can't afford it. 

http://www.estaterealty.com.au/property/details/74

This one has a creek running through it and a small house and 168 acres. Lovely and green and beautiful and already has fences and sheds and things. This one is more affordable but I love it just as much as the next one.

http://www.estaterealty.com.au/property/details/83
This place has a big 5 bedroom house with build in wardrobes and it's so nice! It's 27 acres of your own valley  it has an orchard and an old well and a river running through it! Natural bush and lots of green fields oh my goshhh! Probably more house than we need thought 

I'm just going crazy, cooped up in the suburbs!! I want land and animals!! The first one is perfect and I secretly think we could afford it anyway. The second one is a bit of a far reach but I'm still dreaming for either of them!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

ugh. looking at eastern tates real estate just depresses me. 

here in wa we cant even afford half an acre and a decent house. in eastern states we could afford sveral hundred acres with all the trimmings. we could afford that first one, it is just gorgeius and i would love it  that property here would be around 1.2 - 1.7 million dollars. 

unfortunately my work is here and w wont be in a position to move interstate for at least a few years, and i dont particularly want to anyway. not yet anyhow. we have thought about tasmania maybe. but theres not a lot of jobs in tassie. 

i would like to win the lottery too atm. there is a mobile animal farm for sale atm in my area for 70K


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I just fixed it so you can see the link to the second house. We are so so tempted because of business ideas because we were dreaming of having a touristy miniature animal farm and petting zoo kind of thing.

Real estate there sounds terrible  We keep finding nice places with not bad prices around near ACT but in NSW.

We should both start buying tickets and if I win a big one I'll give you half


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya! OMG, there is a BEAUTIFUL horse farm about a mile and a half away that has been empty for almost 3 years  It's stunning, updated & new stuff built less than 10 years ago. 
I drive by it every time I go to town and think, what's a horse farm without horses? 

Of course I've joked on here with others about getting it and starting a prestigious goat farm, haha.... but really...this would be heaven to have a place like this ♥
http://www.kyhorseproperties.com/idx/lbar/farm-and-lots/1302883/details.html

Of course, I'd love a 10-15 acre down-to-earth home as long as it didn't need much work and had a barn/paddocks so we aren't starting from scratch...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If we are talking about places we can't afford but would love to have I want this place. http://www.ranchland.com/double-h-ranch-1042#


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh I so hear you all! Due to previous marriages (his and mine) we are not in the position to buy. I keep telling him we need to win the lottery, but oh yeah you have to play to win  I hate throwing money to lottery I think well that could buy this or that for the goats.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hoosier - HOLY MOLEY THAT PLACE IS SO GRAND!!! There is no other word for it!! That is the kind of place described in story books!!! It's a shame the horse industry is such a flop over there right now 

Xymenah - That place looks so nice, it looks like it has soft grass and fresh air, mmmmm. My kind of place.

Yeah. Isn't there some statistic like you're more likely to be struck by lightning than winning the lottery?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

holy crap alyssa, I just looked at your links on the computer not my phone. I honestly am in love with that first place, my chest hurts a little looking at it. It is simply stunning and I WANT it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Hoosier - HOLY MOLEY THAT PLACE IS SO GRAND!!! There is no other word for it!! That is the kind of place described in story books!!! It's a shame the horse industry is such a flop over there right now
> 
> Xymenah - That place looks so nice, it looks like it has soft grass and fresh air, mmmmm. My kind of place.
> 
> Yeah. Isn't there some statistic like you're more likely to be struck by lightning than winning the lottery?


Isn't it something? I went to the office & stallion barn several times to visit stallions there, such a gorgeous place. My husband used to work there before they closed, he worked mostly on the broodmare division about 2 miles away, that place I believe is still for sale and just as grand!

Actually in this area the horse industry is doing okay, that farm just didn't manage things very well IMO. They went into bankruptcy with that farm, and moved what horses they did get to keep down to their farm in Florida. My husband was one of the last horse employees on the farm 

I drive by all these gorgeous horse farms....and dream, dream, dream!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

keren - Move back here!!  buy that place, then I can buy the other one and we can be almost-neighbours! Isn't it lovely though? I don't even care about the small house, it's so perfect.

Hoosier - Buy it and all their horses and do some good managing  What kind of horses? Race horses?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I spend at least 2/3 hours a week at www.landwatch.com just looking..... I love where we are, everything but the total lack of green. We took a lease/purchase option site unseen. We knew it was a dump but assumed  that literally being a football field across from a large lake & the Colorado river literally 3 minutes down the hwy that there would be some green!
The ad said "Large Orchard" & grape vines... forgot to mention all but 3 trees & 1 grapevine were dead! 

It's still going to be perfect when we are done.... If we decide to stay, might go just a little north... It's been at least 80 everyday for the last week...... How do you give that up!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Looking at properties online and making myself madly depressed is one of many hobbies. I should include it on my resume.

Sounds like a very "large" orchard hahaha


----------

